# Help-speaker detect error on auddysey onkyo508



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

hi, i just bought onkyo 508 and Jamo s606 5 speaker with sub 250. i run auddysey calibration form onkyo, and it stated center speaker --. i tried few times it come out same result. when i interchange my FL cable to my center speaker, error message appear on FL. My living hall area for Home theater setup is 9ft x9ft. SPekaer distance is detected as 3.6 m for FL,FR and Center. 2.1m for SL, SR. Whn do calibration, all speaker test tone can be heard. distacne can be calculate. but just dunno why error message keep coming out

called technican from shop, they came to check and same result.

if i play music or movie, all channel produce sound.
,,is it because of my center speaker placement too low form ear level? or its too near to my Front speaker? or too near to my TV?

help...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I know when i've run my audessy i've had polarity errors on my rear speakers even though they were hooked up correctly, somewhere in my Denon manual it says that sometimes it will have errors and to ignore them if you know things are hooked up right.:dontknow:


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

is it important to run auddysey correctly?
if the process not done, what is the best way to calibrate my speaker to the best sound?.. my center speaker tweeter is below the tweeter level from my front speaker. is it neccessary to raise my center speaker up to my ear level?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would suggest running Audessey again making sure that you have the mic in the correct position. Do not place it on the headrest of the sofa it must be placed on a trypod facing straight up so that it is directly where your head would be when seated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

chienx said:


> is it important to run auddysey correctly?
> if the process not done, what is the best way to calibrate my speaker to the best sound?.. my center speaker tweeter is below the tweeter level from my front speaker. is it neccessary to raise my center speaker up to my ear level?


Sometimes it's just impossible to get your center at ear height or inline with your front L&R's but as close to possible across the board would be good but imagine if you put your center inline with the fronts, you'd probly end up blocking your screen:doh:.
My center is just below the tv which is just below ear height at my seating position.
I think trial and error are all you can do to get it right.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

And also try Tony's suggestion as there can be many varibles to audessy that can throw it off. When i have set mine up i unplug the fridge shut off HVAC, basically anything that makes noise so the mic doesn't pick it up.:T


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

ok noted. tonight i will try again. will get a tripod to rest the mic..previously i leave it on sofa head. .
if i will need to end up with manual setting, with position i mentioned in first post, anyone can suggest me a combination of speaker calibration setting? is it all set to 0db?
my set:
center:
System Type 2-way bassreflex
Woofer (mm/in) 2 x 4/102
Tweeter (mm/in) 1/25
Power (W, long/short term) 80/130
Sensitivity (dB, 2.8V/1m) 87
Frequency Range (Hz) 75-20,000
Impedance (Ohm) 6
Weight (kg/lb) 4.9 x 10.8

front:
System Type 3-way bassreflex
Woofer (mm/in) 203 / 8
Midrange (mm/in) 2 x 127 / 5
Tweeter (mm/in) 25 / 1
Power (W, long/short term) 130 / 210
Sensitivity (dB, 2.8V/1m) 89
Frequency Range (Hz) 42 - 20,000
Impedance (Ohm) 6
Weight (kg/lb) 24.1 / 53.1

Surround:
ystem Type 2-way bassreflex
Woofer (mm/in) 102 / 4
Tweeter (mm/in) 25 / 1
Power (W, long/short term) 80 / 130
Sensitivity (dB, 2.8V/1m) 87
Frequency Range (Hz) 80 - 20,000
Impedance (Ohm) 6
Weight (kg/lb) 3.4 / 7.5

Sub:
system Type Slotted port
Woofer (mm/in) 203 / 8
Rated output (W) 250
Frequency Range (Hz) 30 - 150
Impedance (Ohm) 22k
Weight (kg/lb) 13 / 28.7 
My surround i put beside my sofa facing direct to my ear direction..with 4 ft stand,,


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Let us know how you turn out.:T


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

> if i will need to end up with manual setting, with position i mentioned in first post, anyone can suggest me a combination of speaker calibration setting? is it all set to 0db?


any suggestion on this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

each speaker will be different due to room acoustics and placement. 0db is just a starting point but you will require an SPL meter like this one or this one if you go that route.


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

i tried to put the mic on tripod on sofa and point up. i off all light and fan and my blueray player. same error message:center speaker --. 
what should i do now.. i test it during mid night where sorround area is quiet.


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4921421277/

This is how my living roon look like.. pls advice on proper manual setting. i thk the auto auddyssey setting not able to complete... 

i worry if i invest on SPl meter , the result still come out same error message. is it better to just go on on manual setting?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe if you use the spl meter you will be setting it up manually, not using audessy at all.:scratch: Does your AVR tell you what the error is other then which speaker is giving the fault? Such as polarity or size.


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

my avr only stated is speaker detect error.. i check the cable connection , it is correct :white to red, black to black.. speaker size detected as small.. is polarity just to check the +/- connection? or there r other thg i need to loook for,,


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

chienx said:


> my avr only stated is speaker detect error.. i check the cable connection , it is correct :white to red, black to black.. speaker size detected as small.. is polarity just to check the +/- connection? or there r other thg i need to loook for,,


Yep polarity is just the connection, like i said earlier mine has done that too but the manual states something to the effect of ignoring it if you know your connection is right.:T


----------



## submania (Aug 16, 2010)

chienx said:


> hi, i just bought onkyo 508 and Jamo s606 5 speaker with sub 250. i run auddysey calibration form onkyo, and it stated center speaker --. i tried few times it come out same result. when i interchange my FL cable to my center speaker, error message appear on FL. My living hall area for Home theater setup is 9ft x9ft. SPekaer distance is detected as 3.6 m for FL,FR and Center. 2.1m for SL, SR. Whn do calibration, all speaker test tone can be heard. distacne can be calculate. but just dunno why error message keep coming out
> 
> called technican from shop, they came to check and same result.
> 
> ...


I would recommend running the auto setup again, if you are sure the cables are correct, ignore the warning and carry on.
After the setup has finished, the use the SPL meter to fine tune the system, use the manual tone output on the amp, use "C" weighting, fast detection on the SPL and set the sound level to 80db on the SPL.
Start the test tone and ajust the volume level of the LF speaker up or down until it reads 75db, repeat for all the speakers. Then manually ajust the sub until it sounds right for you.
You could use a device called Anti-Mode 8033C, plug the cable for the sub into this device then plug a cable from this to the sub, press a button and wait, sub calibrated automatically.


----------

